

Ask HN: Starting a company for new app - mikeecb

What is the best thing to do before you release an app as an individual developer? Should I incorporate or is it best to release it as an individual and then transfer rights afterwards?
======
marcomassaro
Launch it, get some traction first, then incorporate. There is no law against
releasing an app personally and this will save you money if the company
doesn't work.

~~~
mikeecb
But the cost of incorporating is really tiny isn't it (£15 in the UK where I
live)? And I'm thinking about what users think seeing an app created by a
person vs a company

~~~
Stoo
The cost of incorporating in the UK is cheap but you're creating a legal
entity so there's more to it than just coming up with a name and parting with
the cash. I'd have a read of the following to get an idea of what it entails
and what other options you have:

[https://www.gov.uk/business-legal-
structures/overview](https://www.gov.uk/business-legal-structures/overview)

